# Servlet mit Lib



## Robson (28. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein Servlet was auf meinem Rechner gut läuft.
Jetzt will ich es auf einen anderen Rechner schieben, da läuft es nicht weil ihm irgendwelche Pakete fehlen.

Kann ich ihm die jetzt irgendwie in das *lib* verzeichniss Schieben ? so das er die nötigen klassen daraus bekommt ?

Wie kann ich das lösen ohne die Pakete auf dem Server zu installieren ?


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Alle jars, welche du im war oder ear Archiv unter lib packst, werden automatisch angezogen...


----------



## Robson (28. Sep 2004)

die pakete dir mir fehlen sind alle in der rt.jar drin die ist 25 MB gross !
Die auf dem Server ist kleiner .. also der fehlen anscheint pakete dadrin.

kann ich die bestimmten pakete aus der rt.jar irgendwie rausbekommen ? oder muss ich die ganze rt.jar ins lib verzeichnis packen ?


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Die rt.jar gehört zum JRE...Da hast du auf dem Server wohl eine andere Version des JRE's...


----------



## Robson (28. Sep 2004)

kan sein .. muss ich den die gleiche haben ? wie bekomme ich es hin das es auf dem server läuft ?

ich bekomme ich die meldung :



> Internal Server Error 500!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Es sieht aus, dass du auf dem Server ne Version < 1.4 hast...Wenn du diese XML-Klassen willst, einfach noch ein XML-Parser mitliefern (z.B.: Xerces)...
(btw. sieht nach XSLT aus...also auch noch Xalan)...


----------



## Robson (28. Sep 2004)

ist dieses Xerces bei 1.4 schon drin ?


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Ja...


----------



## Robson (28. Sep 2004)

Danke bin schon ne ecke weiter 

nun häng ich hier falls du zufällig auch weisst welches jar file jetzt nach dazu musst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar 



> <HTML><TITLE> SAP J2EE Engine/6.20</TITLE><BODY><H1>Internal Server Error 500!</H1>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Sagt er ja rg/apache/xerces/impl/XMLErrorReporter 
Dies Klasse fehlt dir...

Du musst nur das Jar-File xercesImpl.jar im lib-Verzeichnis haben....Alle anderen werden nicht gebraucht...


----------

